# Rabbit Processing



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so call me stupid, I have processed many a deer and several rabbits but I just never thought to remove the back loins from the rabbits like we do with the deer. I did that this time and tenderized the loins then cut them up into nugget size pieces. After seasoning them up and frying them..... Oh my Chic-Fil-A has nothing on this. These were sooooooo delicious. even remembered to cut out the inner loins. :2thumb:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never had rabbit (or at least I didn't know I was having rabbit) but I recently read an article about processing them. We have so many rabbits around here you would think they were free!  The article didn't even mention the back loins, so good to know thanks.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Rabbits should be taken in months that end in R. Saw a man almost die because of eating a summer rabbit. Made him deadly sick and he does not look like the same person now. He got some kind of parasite from it. Modern doctors are not keen on this because not many people eat wild game like in the old days. This guy was a large robust fellow and now he looks like a skeleton with skin stretched over it, and that was 15 years ago when he got sick. But, I do like rabbit. My mother likes to fry it for breakfast and have biscuits and gravy, maybe some eggs with it. She cooks all the squirrel and rabbit that I bring. She usually fries the back, like a chicken back. So, I just have the loins that way. We do tree rats the same way. Maybe even a possum on the half shell, which is southern for armadillo, the Texas state bird.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:gaah::gaah::gaah:

Sorry ... rabbit is like any other meat! And you treat it as so... 

Waste not ... want not ...

And sorry ... No matter the month!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Cud579 said:


> Ok so call me stupid, I have processed many a deer and several rabbits but I just never thought to remove the back loins from the rabbits like we do with the deer. I did that this time and tenderized the loins then cut them up into nugget size pieces. After seasoning them up and frying them..... Oh my Chic-Fil-A has nothing on this. These were sooooooo delicious. even remembered to cut out the inner loins. :2thumb:


Can you give the recipe for your tenderizer please. We have a cross between a flemish giant and a NZ white and in 3 months they are ready to eat. Had some born yesterday. And yes we butcher in Novembe(r) and Decembe(r).


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

VUnder said:


> Rabbits should be taken in months that end in R. Saw a man almost die because of eating a summer rabbit. Made him deadly sick and he does not look like the same person now. He got some kind of parasite from it. Modern doctors are not keen on this because not many people eat wild game like in the old days. This guy was a large robust fellow and now he looks like a skeleton with skin stretched over it, and that was 15 years ago when he got sick. But, I do like rabbit. My mother likes to fry it for breakfast and have biscuits and gravy, maybe some eggs with it. She cooks all the squirrel and rabbit that I bring. She usually fries the back, like a chicken back. So, I just have the loins that way. We do tree rats the same way. Maybe even a possum on the half shell, which is southern for armadillo, the Texas state bird.


Its called tularemia and its nasty. Always cook rabbit well done. Handle raw critter with gloves.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good ifo to know. Does anyone know if the parasite issue is more prevalent with wild rabbit than domestic raised??


----------



## TexasPrepper36 (Sep 12, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Good ifo to know. Does anyone know if the parasite issue is more prevalent with wild rabbit than domestic raised??


I know a lot of wild rabbits I have shot and skinned through out the years have been worm infested, especially Jacks. Cottontails not as much, I have never had issues with captivity bread rabbits. Just my personal experience


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Andi said:


> :gaah::gaah::gaah:
> 
> Sorry ... rabbit is like any other meat! And you treat it as so...
> 
> ...


Andi, the "ending in r" is in reference to wild rabbits. As crackb said, tularimia is a serious concern, but only with wild rabs to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Our rabbits that we butchered were domestic new zealands. We process them all year, it doesn't matter the month. I think that the wild rabbits are the ones that need to be leary of due to parasites, but if you get hungry it really won't matter what month it is. 

How I seasoned and tenderized the tenderloins:
I have a doomathingy that has many metal tips that you stab into the meat. I did that many times. Then I cut up the loins into chunks and put in a bowl 1/2 milk, 1/2 water and added some spices (salt, onion powder, garlic powder, etc just whatever you like). That sat for 30 min to an hour, then I just dropped pieces in egg and then in a flour mixture (flour, salt, pepper, onion & garlic powder) and then browned in some grease. YUMMY

The rest of the bunny (front and hind quarters) get cooked down and then deboned and I then pressure can that meat.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Andi, the "ending in r" is in reference to wild rabbits. As crackb said, tularimia is a serious concern, but only with wild rabs to the best of my knowledge.


Virginia rabbit season runs ...

November 10 through January 31

On a side note: From Wiki ...

From May to October 2000, an outbreak of tularemia in Martha's Vineyard resulted in one fatality, and brought the interest of the CDC as a potential investigative ground for aerosolized Francisella tularensis. Over the following summers, Martha's Vineyard was identified as the only place in the world where documented cases of tularemia resulted from lawn mowing.

If any wild critter you have taken don't look right, act right or smell right... Don't eat it

Again ... This is IMO.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I got one of those meat stabbers too! They work great! Then I went and bought two more, in case one broke or got lost...Stabbing repeatedly with a paring knife is another way, but time consuming, so I love those meat stabber gadgets.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> Good ifo to know. Does anyone know if the parasite issue is more prevalent with wild rabbit than domestic raised??


I work with a company that supplies meat, game, fowl and rabbits (along with other things) and with our farm raised rabbit, we have never experienced parasites.

I think the thing to watch for, would be wild caught. (and farm raised once SHTF)


----------

